# Tabelle von Minimalbreite bis Maximalbreite



## sonne23 (23. März 2005)

Hallo,

ich würde gern eine HTML-Seite mit einer Tabelle als Hintergrund erstellen, die sich von mindestens 800px auf maximal 1000px an das Browserfenster anpaßt.
Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit?

Danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (23. März 2005)

Mir reinem HTML geht das nicht. Du müsstest mit JavaScript die Größe des Browserfensters ermitteln und die Breite der Tabelle setzen.


----------



## Gumbo (23. März 2005)

Ja, mit den CSS-Eigenschaften min-width und max-width. Allerdings werden diese Eigenschaften – wie hätte es anders ein können – von am weitest verbreiteten Browser Internet Explorer noch nicht unterstützt.


----------

